# Sensor Cleaning



## smoke665 (Jun 29, 2020)

I have 3-4  spots on the sensor of my K1MII. With the closest repair shop  2 hrs away, and not overly thrilled with shipping I'm between a rock and hard spot. I first tried a blower, then the Pentax recommended Goo stick, and finally a wet clean kit. Have also performed  pixel mapping. Nothing seems to faze them. 

I can see them with a sensor scope, but can't tell if it's dust, stain or grease/oil. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2020)

If they've lasted through all that, then I would guess oil spots; dust proper isn't usually all that tenacious.  I would repeat the wet clean and/or try a different wet clean kit.  The last time I had to wet clean I think I had to do it three times before I was happy with it.  Can you tell if the spots have changed at all since you started cleaning?


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 29, 2020)

tirediron said:


> If they've lasted through all that, then I would guess oil spots; dust proper isn't usually all that tenacious.  I would repeat the wet clean and/or try a different wet clean kit.  The last time I had to wet clean I think I had to do it three times before I was happy with it.  Can you tell if the spots have changed at all since you started cleaning?



Maybe??? I've done three wet cleaning attempts so far. Bought a sensor scope which lets me also confirm there is something on the sensor, but can't tell for sure what it is. It's not difficult to fix post if they even show, up, but it's the fact that they're there that really bugs me.

I watched one video where a guy was using small round sterile swaps and a tiny bit of distilled water. He was really scrubbing small areas.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2020)

Sensors are pretty durable, so you can safely put some 'elbow grease' into it if you need to, but if you've already done three wet cleanings, there should be some signs of progress,  Assuming it is oil, if you can get 100% isopropanol alcohol I would be more inclined to try that than water.  Can you find anything on-line about similar issues with that body?


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 29, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Sensors are pretty durable, so you can safely put some 'elbow grease' into it if you need to, but if you've already done three wet cleanings, there should be some signs of progress,  Assuming it is oil, if you can get 100% isopropanol alcohol I would be more inclined to try that than water.  Can you find anything on-line about similar issues with that body?



Not really. Also at this point I'm not certain how long they've been there. They could have been there since it was new, and just didn't notice them. Kinda like "once you see something you can't unsee it" LOL 

The closest repair shop is Atlanta which "supposedly" uses Denatured Alcohol, some type of small sterile swabs. I have some high proof moonshine, wonder if that might work? If it didn't then I could drink enough that I wouldn't care about the spots?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 29, 2020)

I would pursue the moonshine avenue (drinking it, that is).


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 29, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I would pursue the moonshine avenue (drinking it, that is).



Already did......


----------



## bulldurham (Jun 30, 2020)

I use the ULEAD system and found it works nicely where others don't.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 30, 2020)

bulldurham said:


> I use the ULEAD system and found it works nicely where others don't.



Pentax recommended method is the O-ICK1 gel stick, which is the same thing. That's what I first tried. It works to a point (will remove surface dust) but doesn't remove spots or stains.


----------



## bulldurham (Jun 30, 2020)

I had this issue with a D7200 years ago and finally had to send it back to Nikon for a mirror replacement. I've used the dealer in Atlanta but was able to take it in and wait as my daughter lives not far from there. They do good work and are reasonably priced.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 30, 2020)

bulldurham said:


> I had this issue with a D7200 years ago and finally had to send it back to Nikon for a mirror replacement. I've used the dealer in Atlanta but was able to take it in and wait as my daughter lives not far from there. They do good work and are reasonably priced.



Peachtree Camera?? I've talked to them, they can do it while you wait. Depending on traffic I'm about 2hrs away one way. There is another shop in Auburn, AL (Camergraphics) that is getting good reviews and will also do it while you wait. I expect to be in Auburn sometime in the next few weeks, so will likely try them.


----------



## JBPhotog (Jun 30, 2020)

What wet cleaning products did you use?


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 30, 2020)

JBPhotog said:


> What wet cleaning products did you use?



https://www.amazon.com/VSGO-Camera-Full-Frame-Cleaning-Cleaner/dp/B00K8MTQGY


----------



## JBPhotog (Jun 30, 2020)

The swabs look good but I think the fluid is not going to remove oil stains. You might want to try this product from Visible Dust.

https://www.amazon.com/VisibleDust-...ronics&sprefix=visible,electronics,207&sr=1-5


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 30, 2020)

JBPhotog said:


> The swabs look good but I think the fluid is not going to remove oil stains. You might want to try this product from Visible Dust.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VisibleDust-Smear-Away-Cleaning-Solution/dp/B001RTS3OI/ref=sr_1_5?crid=2PROVTCVQX6K7&dchild=1&keywords=visible+dust&qid=1593541008&s=electronics&sprefix=visible,electronics,207&sr=1-5



It says it removes oil. It says no alcohol, so I'm wondering what the solvent is.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 1, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Sensors are pretty durable,



I believe this is correct. I had always thought the actual sensor is exposed but then I started looking into astrophotography and options for removing the IR filter.  I believe what we are actually cleaning is the IR filter that sits over the sensor itself.


----------



## DaveAllen (Jul 7, 2020)

I'll agree with the others, it sounds like some oil or something, probably welded some dust or junk right to it.  Wet cleaning always works for me, I use the Photographic Solutions Sensor Swabs and the Eclipse fluid.  I've seen some stubborn stuff for sure, but it usually comes clean after a few passes.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2020)

Thom Hogan has mentioned a detergent based cleaning for oil spots.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 8, 2020)

I've found a camera repair shop about 200 miles from me that seems to have a good reputation. I'm still waiting to see for sure, but it looks like I'll be near there Friday for a meeting. If that comes to pass they said they could clean it for me while I wait.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 10, 2020)

Quick update. Had an early morning meeting, in the same town as the repair shop I found. Went by and they were able to clean the spots. They first tried the same thing I had used, no luck. Then they used this ROR Residual Oil Remover (1.0 oz) One swipe spots gone.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 10, 2020)

Awesome that they could get it cleaned.  I have not made up my mind yet about whether or not I want to touch the sensor in my camera.  Do shops make you sign a waiver?


----------



## JBPhotog (Jul 10, 2020)

Interesting, I have used it on lenses in the past but never a sensor. I wonder if the solution is filtered as to remove any crystalline formations that could potentially scratch the sensor coating?

Happy to hear it all worked out for you.


----------



## JBPhotog (Jul 10, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> Awesome that they could get it cleaned.  I have not made up my mind yet about whether or not I want to touch the sensor in my camera.  Do shops make you sign a waiver?


It's not difficult but best to use the proper tools and judicious techniques to avoid any mishaps. Optical magnifiers are a huge benefit and make sure you clean the mirror/sensor box before you do your cleaning otherwise you could just dislodge other debris which always seems to find its way onto the freshly cleaned sensor.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 10, 2020)

Sensor cleaning is something I'm guilty of not doing often enough.  I noticed on some recent pic I took that there are several 'dust bunnies' present so the sensor needs attending to.  When I have done it in the past, I've used a blower, swabs or simply my finger.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 10, 2020)

@Mike Drone no waiver at this shop. The sensors, I found out, are a lot more durable then you'd think. Using the wet kit mentioned above was a breeze. The issue was the cleaning fluid I was using does not work on oil or grease.

@JBPhotog I didn't ask that question before he had already used it, but he claimed it was the go to when the other fluid didn't work. As it's rated safe for lenses, I would assume it was.

It's my understanding that there is  either plain glass, IR filter, or anti-aliasing filter in front of the sensor, which is what you're actually cleaning.

I have the same Delkin sensor scope that the camera shop has SensorScope - Delkin Devices works great. Even though it appears that it was grease or possible oil, it's important to understand that it was small enough that it couldn't be seen with the naked eye. It was only visible by using the scope, or taking a test image and blowing it up. I'm still convinced that they've been there from the start, but I just didn't notice them until now.


----------



## JBPhotog (Jul 10, 2020)

I also use a magnifier, mine is the Visible Dust Sensor Loupe, 7x with 6 bright L.E.D.'s surrounding the lens. With the 6 L.E.D.'s they cast 6 shadows around any particulate matter on the surface of the sensor glass making them easy to see. Quite frankly, I don't know how anyone could properly see teeny tiny spots without some form of magnification.

Visible Dust makes a new model that will take filters and lens hoods, Quasar Plus Sensor Loupe 7X Magnifier Improved Focusing System | Sensor and digital camera cleaning products


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 10, 2020)

@JBPhotog sounds very similar to the Delkin Scope. I had no problem seeing the spots with it.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 10, 2020)

Glad they were able to get the spots off with ROR....Leaves your moonshine stash for you!


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 11, 2020)

@Derrel yup the stash is getting low anyhow. Need to make a run to restock.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 11, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> @Derrel yup the stash is getting low anyhow. Need to make a run to restock.



I had a shot of moonshine about five months ago...pretty good stuff...I was surprised...


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 11, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I had a shot of moonshine about five months ago...pretty good stuff...I was surprised...



Some of it is......some of it is crap. If you get some where they tried to skimp on dumping the heads, it'll give you a horrible headache. The problem is that because of the publicity of late, the price has jumped on all of it  to where, you can buy a premium bourbon in the store for less money and be guaranteed of palatable stuff.


----------

